
Crimson Tidings: The primordial color gets its due - prismatic
http://www.weeklystandard.com/crimson-tidings/article/2008479
======
theandrewbailey
This article was confusing, and I didn't understand exactly what I was reading
until I noticed the Amazon link at the bottom.

~~~
ravitation
The website's layout certainly didn't help either.

